# Long thin 'alien' like arms



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey guys,ive been training just under a year,and ive noticed a big problem. the rest of my body is growing slowly but surely,but my arms are not getting any bigger.my arms look pathetic compared to my chest and back and dont look im proportion on inspection. With a baggy shirt on,u cant even tell ive set foot in a gym because my arms let me down. my arms hav gained in strength..and my triceps hav also improved in strength...but not mass...ive asked people and they say i will struggle to put mass on them because they r so long and that mass will come after strength..ive waited almost a year ..any help will be greatly appriecated.

INFO

height : 6 ft/ 5'11

Wieght: started 18/08/05 9Stone3lbs Now 10/07/06 11Stone2lbs

Protien in take : 300g (just counting dairy products+ meat+ shakes)

carbs: as much a possbile (pasta,rice etc)

calories: 3000 +

cheers.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

For triceps focus on doing close grip bench presses (best exercise for size on triceps) and do either skull crushers after or rope pull downs and when doing the rope pulldowns especially make sure you are really squeezing your triceps.

Do around 6 sets till failure! Perhaps 9 but I dont see the point seeing as its one of the most overworked muscles in the body.

On the biceps front.

Bicep Curls+Hammer Curls + Preacher/Barbell curls at 3 sets each till failure should be a good set of exercises to do.

Only do these body parts once a week and not on the same day.

Do some wrists curls once a week to help the wrists a bit but biceps exercises tend to hit the wrists well if your pushing hard enough (u'd know in the pump your getting).

Remember push to absolute failure they will grow!

Peace

Robbie


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nate list your arm training.

Perhaps your over-training.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

training for biceps ... hammer curl,bicep curl, preach 3 sets each ... i do a few exercises for grip and wrists aswell. for tris usually close grip bench. french press and dips.

training Monday : shoulders n biceps

Tuesday: Back

Wednesday: Day off

Thursday: Legs

Friday : Chest n tris.


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

Some solid advice from Splinter. I'm same height 6ft. Started off at under 11stone now 16 1/2 ( do need to cut a bit thought). Anyway, I found that 8 sets was the perfect amount of sets to do on biceps when I first started. I did hammer curls and ez-curls. Do them as heavy as possible whre you can perform max 12 reps for first set.Try these after your back workout and do them just once a week. Triceps, skull crushers and cable pulldowns, again 8 sets. Do heavy dead lifts once a week 6 sets as part of your back or leg workout. Forget about doing forearm and wrist exercises, they'll get enougth from the other exercises. Don't do too many shoulder exercises also.

Try

mon chest & tris

tue legs

wed off

thu shoulders & abs

fri back & biceps

I don't really want to suggest you take more calories without seeing what you're eating first. But someone with you build could add at least another 500- 1000 calories. So, post up yor diet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

\ said:


> Try
> 
> mon chest & tris
> 
> ...


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd probably stick to doing arms just once a week for the moment and see how that goes. But I think if he responds then he could experiment with adding supersets with bis on tue and tris on Thu, say max six sets. He might be able to take the extra work and benefit more. I'd wait 6-8 weeks first though.

The other side of the coin, if he doesn't respond to what I initially suggested, then your idea of supersets would, in my opinion, be an excellent way forward.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

just thought id add my two penneth...

if biceps are a weak point id personally say that training your back the day after training biceps is a bad idea....

if you have a weak point you want to improve then it needs to be prioritised within your training routine... by training your back the next day your putting alot of stress on the biceps when ideally they should be recovering (so by stressing them they are not recovering as they should be).

also you may want to consider training them FIRST in your shoulder session... again if your shoulders are good and your biceps are not it doesnt matter too much if you lose say 5% strength on shoulder exercises... but it WILL matter if you have a 5% increase on bicep exercises!

for tall people with long arms it is hard to fill them out.. but i know plenty of people who have done it... but it does take time and patience!

remember also tricpes make up one third of upper arm mass.. you need to hit them hard too... they also have 3 heads (i.e. 3 separate muscles) so you need to hit each head of the tricep in your sessions to ensure that you get the best growth and overall shape and size!


----------



## Fortdaddy (Mar 4, 2006)

I have really long arms because I'm 6 foot 4 inches tall. My arms are decent size according to the tape, but just looking at them they look small. I really have to work on my triceps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

hey guys i havent been on since ive been in florida all summer...Note: didnt see one body builder(except this german guy who really just had big arms and no back/traps) ... Yes i will change my training routine accordingly. im actually not 6ft im 5"10/ 5"11 , i hav arms longer than a guy thats 6ft 5 at the gym


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

Nate said:


> hey guys i havent been on since ive been in florida all summer...Note: didnt see one body builder(except this german guy who really just had big arms and no back/traps) ... Yes i will change my training routine accordingly. im actually not 6ft im 5"10/ 5"11 , i hav arms longer than a guy thats 6ft 5 at the gym


If you've got that much reach take up boxing


----------

